# SUPER BOWL WHAT YOU DOING?



## wellington (Jan 31, 2013)

Just thought I'd start a thread where everyone could say who they are cheering for and what special things they might do for Super Bowl.
I'll start. I hate football, don't know whose in the Super Bowl this year LOL. We kinda watch it off and on. However, we do get lots of good food to eat and I like watching the commercials. Hey, anything to celebrate with over eating good munchies 
Next


----------



## Tortus (Jan 31, 2013)

I have to work that night. But hopefully Baltimore will win. The city where I was born.


----------



## wellington (Jan 31, 2013)

It's the Baltimore Colts? and 49ers right?


Oops, I put this thread in the wrong place. Should have been in the off topic chit chat. Sorry. Would a mod move it please. :shy: So very sorry.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 31, 2013)

I am having a big party


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 31, 2013)

I like the superbowl for the commercials, the company, and the annual betting pool  I'll be making delicious ribs in my slow-cooker with my secret recipe ;-) mmmmm Can't wait!


----------



## wellington (Jan 31, 2013)

Pokeymeg said:


> I like the superbowl for the commercials, the company, and the annual betting pool  I'll be making delicious ribs in my slow-cooker with my secret recipe ;-) mmmmm Can't wait!



You should share your secret with is. We won't tell anyone


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 31, 2013)

Wellington, Baltimore is now the Ravens. The Colts are now in Indianapolis. The Forty-Niners will never leave San Fransico.


And they will have a sixth Super Bowl ring on they're finger!


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 31, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wellington, Baltimore is now the Ravens. The Colts are now in Indianapolis. The Forty-Niners will never leave San Fransico.
> 
> 
> And they will have a sixth Super Bowl ring on they're finger!





Apparently we want the 49ers because someone is a murderer. 
I always do a bunch of different appetizers. I buy a bunch of desserts and sick fake super bowl rings in them. I should have about 30 friends here and I will have the theater screen playing it and have it out in the living room too. I am so excited!!!


----------



## wellington (Jan 31, 2013)

They change so much. I used to love hockey. now i hardly know some of the teams. baseball too. i dont like change much Kerryann and I don't have to worry much about cheering for our home teams. The Bears and Lions in the Super Bowl LOL. I would love to see that some day though. Of course we all know the Bears would kick the Lions arse


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 31, 2013)

wellington said:


> They change so much. I used to love hockey. now i hardly know some of the teams. baseball too. i dont like change much Kerryann and I don't have to worry much about cheering for our home teams. The Bears and Lions in the Super Bowl LOL. I would love to see that some day though. Of course we all know the Bears would kick the Lions arse



The lions kick their own tuckuses.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 31, 2013)

Kerryann said:


> Apparently we want the 49ers because someone is a murderer.
> I always do a bunch of different appetizers. I buy a bunch of desserts and sick fake super bowl rings in them. I should have about 30 friends here and I will have the theater screen playing it and have it out in the living room too. I am so excited!!!



Murderer? Do tell?


----------



## wellington (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes, please do tell


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 31, 2013)

Enquiring minds want to knowâ€¦


----------



## wellington (Jan 31, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Enquiring minds want to knowâ€¦



Nosy people want to know too


----------



## jaizei (Jan 31, 2013)

(Allegedly)

Ray Lewis


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jan 31, 2013)

I am a life long Redskins Fan, I've seen them play home games in 3 different stadiums,When Baltimore were the Colts all the home games didn't start until 2 pm instead of 1 pm because of the Blue Laws that were in effect at that time,and when the Redskins played in Baltimore the games didn't sell out so were not shown on TV. So didn't follow them much, but when they came back as the Ravens and are in the AFC I have been following both teams, Also the Ravens wide receiver Torrey Smith is from our small town here at the Beach,and is one of the good guys from a good family. So GO RAVENS, will most likely be eating crab cakes and steamed shrimp.--I do the same thing with the Nats and Orioles--now that baseball has come back to DC.


----------



## wellington (Jan 31, 2013)

jaizei said:


> (Allegedly)
> 
> Ray Lewis



They always get away with it. Athletes shouldn't be looked upon as royalty like they are. Heck, do any of them have any morales?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 31, 2013)

I can't generalize about athletes. They are a sector of society that gets microscoped.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jan 31, 2013)

wellington said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> > (Allegedly)
> ...



It happened in Miami years ago and he was cleared of all charges. In fact I am not sure he was ever actually charged with anything, just in the wrong place at the wrong time, maybe.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 31, 2013)

Waitâ€¦ there's a huge difference between convicted, charged, and someone suggested.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 31, 2013)

wellington said:


> Pokeymeg said:
> 
> 
> > I like the superbowl for the commercials, the company, and the annual betting pool  I'll be making delicious ribs in my slow-cooker with my secret recipe ;-) mmmmm Can't wait!
> ...



Hahaha I allllmost fell for that one


----------



## jaizei (Jan 31, 2013)

Len said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > jaizei said:
> ...



He plead out. Not sure I would call that "cleared of all charges". The two men he agreed to testify against were acquitted. 

The rich and famous don't cop a plea for nothing. A misdemeanor is better than gambling with a trial. If he had been a regular person he would be on death row right now.


----------



## Alsty (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jan 31, 2013)

jaizei said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> > wellington said:
> ...


----------



## Alsty (Jan 31, 2013)

Not sure why it posted two pics, but even though the Bears have our hearts, Wilson and I will be cheering for the Niners on Sunday!


----------



## bigred (Jan 31, 2013)

I have never watched it and dont know whos playing. I have never followed football. Im watching the fights right now


----------



## wellington (Jan 31, 2013)

bigred said:


> I have never watched it and dont know whos playing. I have never followed football. Im watching the fights right now



Fights. Not the WWF those are fake


----------



## DeanS (Jan 31, 2013)

All I know is Super Bowl Sunday means...PUPPY BOWL IX...on Animal Planet! Haven't cared about football since the Rams left LA...and it wasn't my favorite game in town then!


----------



## wellington (Jan 31, 2013)

DeanS said:


> All I know is Super Bowl Sunday means...PUPPY BOWL IX...on Animal Planet! Haven't cared about football since the Rams left LA...and it wasn't my favorite game in town then!



I love the puppy bowl. The commentary is really good I think too. The pups, well so darn cute.


----------



## bigred (Jan 31, 2013)

wellington said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > I have never watched it and dont know whos playing. I have never followed football. Im watching the fights right now
> ...



No real fights


----------



## martinfre (Feb 1, 2013)

I will watch it with a friend. It starts at 1 am in Germany. So it will be a long night


----------



## Tortus (Feb 1, 2013)

Murderer? Must be talking about Ray Lewis. But nothing was ever proven. This will be his last game.

Yeah, the Colts left Baltimore back in the 80's I believe. I remember my dad telling me they snuck out of the city in the middle of the night since the fans were protesting. The Ravens came around years later.

I'd like to see Baltimore win not only because it's my home team, but because Ray Lewis has been with them from the beginning and has been the most inspirational team captain I've ever seen. He's been the face of the ravens, on video game covers, etc. I think a superbowl win as his last game would be great.


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 1, 2013)

jaizei said:


> (Allegedly)
> 
> Ray Lewis



Yes that is who my husband says is a murderer. He thinks he got away with it because he is rich and famous. 
I can't wait. I am trying to figure out if I should do decorations.


----------



## harris (Feb 1, 2013)

49 ers for two reasons....
They have 4 Ohio State Buckeyes on their team and, (I can't believe no one mentioned this) their quarterback has a great, big Sulcata tortoise that he's had since he was a child.


----------



## Shannon and Jason (Feb 1, 2013)

Alsty said:


> View attachment 37127
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37129





Too Cute!! Love the bow!


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 1, 2013)

I got some packzi's too even though it's not fat tuesday. They are amazing
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pączki


----------



## kathyth (Feb 1, 2013)

I plan to go hiking in the mountains and dosome gardening in tortoise enclosures, for Spring.
I don't care for football but hope that those who love it have a great time. I wish I did like it!
I'm rooting for your team!!


----------



## Deltadawn465 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello all, new here & will be seeking tortoise advice but thought I d start on this thread. Will be watching SuperBowl with some college friends & rooting for the 49er s!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Feb 3, 2013)

My trio, _Too Hot For Snakes_, is performing in Oklahoma, @ the 2013 NON-SUPER BOWL PARTY @ TUCKER'S (where folks who don't care about football gather and party hearty!)...


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 3, 2013)

Len said:


> will most likely be eating crab cakes and steamed shrimp.



Can I invite myself over?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Feb 3, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> > will most likely be eating crab cakes and steamed shrimp.
> ...



You certainly can, everything's ready, 2 types of crab cakes, back fin or claw meat, perfectly spiced large steamed shrimp, cole slaw, and even went and got some fried chicken to make it complete. Coffee, beer, whiskey, soda, and water to drink. I''ll think about you while snacking. Hope Everyone Enjoys The GAME and stays safe.


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 3, 2013)

I made baked fried pickles, seven layer dip cups, hummus, buffalo cauliflower, and pigs in blankets . I got these cool cupcakes and put superbowl rings in them 
I am so excited!


----------



## wellington (Feb 3, 2013)

Our plans changed. Hubby worked since yesterday 6pm and just got home today at 2pm, so he's sleeping. So, my son and I are going to order out. He wants Thai and my hubby doesn't like Thai, so good time to order it. Everyone have fun and enjoy. Hope your team wins


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Feb 3, 2013)

Kerryann said:


> I made baked fried pickles, seven layer dip cups, hummus, buffalo cauliflower, and pigs in blankets . I got these cool cupcakes and put superbowl rings in them
> I am so excited!



Baked fried pickles? How cool!

Might I beg you to share the recipe?


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 3, 2013)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Baked fried pickles? How cool!
> 
> Might I beg you to share the recipe?



They turned out great. I will share it tomorrow when I am sober.


----------

